# Which Linux Distro do you use ?



## Phantom Lancer (May 8, 2009)

The Thread title says it all  . So which distro(s) do you use or have used  ??

I am using

*Primary :*
KUbuntu 8.10

*Secondary :*
None

Have used in the past 
Fedora 9
Red Hat 9


----------



## Rahim (May 8, 2009)

I am using Debian 5.0 with KDE4


----------



## ico (May 8, 2009)

Primary = Arch + KDEmod

Secondary = Ubuntu 9.04

I have to forcefully reboot into Windows everytime I want to play Urban Terror as Intel on-board graphics don't give good performance in Linux.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2009)

*Normal Use Distros*

Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn was my first distro. Installed in May 2007.

Then upgraded to Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron LTS in April 2008.

By then, ubuntu started sucking. Gnome became a lot slower while I was used to 7.04's blazing speed.

Switched to Kubuntu 8.04 LTS (by installing kubuntu-desktop package) for some time. Performance still bad, since I had 256MB RAM.

From now on, I started making documentations of the distros I use in my Blog.

Then I decided to ditch ubuntu. *thesmallerbang.wordpress.com/2008/06/11/bye-bye-ubuntu-the-opening-of-a-void/

Installed Debian Lenny after using ubuntu for less than a month. But I ditched Lenny in just 2 days. *thesmallerbang.wordpress.com/2008/06/11/debian-the-lenny-diary/

Next came Sidux. *thesmallerbang.wordpress.com/2008/06/11/debian-the-sidux-install/ But did have my share of amusing events. *thesmallerbang.wordpress.com/2008/...ck-my-ass-if-i-ever-choose-twdebianorg-again/ I Was loving it and used it for a few months. *thesmallerbang.wordpress.com/2008/06/13/debian-sidux-forever/

Then decided to move on after sidux just had TOO many updates. I knew that Debian sid has loads of updates, but could manage easily in BSNL happy hours. But one week without updating and I used to get 700MB of updates. Also, the fact that sidux by nature is slightly unstable and source based support is less in Debian made me switch from it. Definitely a great distro though.

I am currently with ArchLinux and I am loving it. *thesmallerbang.wordpress.com/2008/10/10/life-on-the-cutting-edge-archlinux/ And life just got a zillion times better after replacing my 256MB RAM with a 1GB stick. This extended the life of the system by a few years.

I don't think I will upgrade this distro till I get new hardware. Even then, the only distro which I could possibly replace arch with is Gentoo. Which due to lots of compiling work needs me to have a decent rig which I lack.

*Temporary Distros*

Other than above, I did try Knoppix CD quite a few times for long sessions. Awesome distro that.

And I installed DreamLinux in my school comp for a project which had to be halted due to unexpected circumstances and which will take quite some time to get revived again.

Then I have installed and quickly uninstalled OpenSuSE 11 and CentOS 5.2


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2009)

ico said:


> I have to forcefully reboot into Windows everytime I want to play Urban Terror as Intel on-board graphics don't give good performance in Linux.


Which onboard graphics do you have ? Unless you have G965, linux has great intel onboard support.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2009)

(1) Ubuntu 9.04
(2) Arch + KDEmod
(3) OpenSUSE 11.1
(4) Fedora 10 (in laptop)

I will install Debian 5 and Slackware too.


----------



## ManishSinha (May 8, 2009)

Primary: Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope 9.04

Secondary: None

Previous: Ubuntu 6.06 to 8.10, Fedora 8, Mandriva 2007, PCLinuxOS


----------



## GigaHeartz (May 8, 2009)

Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Hardy Heron Host + Windows XP SP3 Guest OS on virtualbox..


----------



## FilledVoid (May 8, 2009)

ArchLinux , and I blame Kalpik for it


----------



## hellknight (May 8, 2009)

Primary :- OpenSUSE 11.1
Secondary :- Ubuntu 9.04
In virtualbox in Windows  :- Debian 5.0


----------



## ico (May 8, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Which onboard graphics do you have ? Unless you have G965, linux has great intel onboard support.


Intel 82915G/GV/910GL...

Well, I've tried everything and the game is simply unplayable at 800*600px.  I had expected the performance to improve because of GEM in the kernel 2.6.28, but then....

_Lets not go off-topic. _


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 8, 2009)

Arch @ home.
Fed Core @ college.
Cent OS @ on my VPS. my websites.
Ubuntu Desk @ local testing V Machines.
Ubuntu Serv @ seedbox.


----------



## 4T7 (May 8, 2009)

Slackware is the only distro which I find perfect in every sense so I keep coming back to it


----------



## iinfi (May 8, 2009)

RHEL 5
CENT OS 5
SLED 10 and 11
well thats it....


----------



## NucleusKore (May 8, 2009)

I am using

*Primary :*
Ubuntu 8.10 _64 bit_

*Secondary :*
None

Have used in the past 
Ubuntu 8.04
Ubuntu 7.10
OpenSUSE 11.0
OpenSUSE 10.3
OpenSUSE 10.2
OpenSUSE 10.1
OpenSUSE 10.0
SUSE Linux Professional 9.3 (this was the first one to be thrown OPEN, "OpenSUSE" came later)
Mandrake 8.2
Mandrake 8.1
Mandrake 8.0
Red Hat 9.0
Red Hat 7.2
Red Hat 7.0

Have tried a lot of other distros which I haven't listed, the ones listed above have really been used by me for productive work.


----------



## Flake (May 8, 2009)

Laptop : Arch/Crux  
3 Servers : Debian Stable
Desktop Machine : Gentoo
Test Machine : Crux, Slackware, Windows XP and Windows 7

I have tried/tested several distros till now and list is very very long.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 9, 2009)

ico said:


> Intel 82915G/GV/910GL...
> 
> Well, I've tried everything and the game is simply unplayable at 800*600px.  I had expected the performance to improve because of GEM in the kernel 2.6.28, but then....
> 
> _Lets not go off-topic. _


Dude, use the intel drivers for X.
I get 30FPS at 1280x1024 with low details for textures. On windows its a lot less.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 9, 2009)

Fedora 11 atm.


----------



## vamsi360 (May 9, 2009)

At Present:

Fedora 10 (laptop)
Fedora 10 + Ubuntu 9.04 (desktop)
Ubuntu 8.04 LTS with apache (server-old computer transformed into server)

Previous:

Ubuntu 7.04 for 2 years
Mandriva 2008 Spring 1 year (i learnt linux using Mandriva)
PCLinuxOS - really crap
OpenSUSE 11.0, 11.1
......the list goes on
I have tried almost all top 25 distros in the distrowatch and even more. I really hated myself for downloading all distros and finally found a way when I explored Fedora distro which perfectly fit my bill. Surely you guys may say Ubuntu or Arch or someother distro I always go with Fedora and I withstand it.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 9, 2009)

*Primary OS*
Windows XP SP3

*Seondary OS*
Ubuntu 8.10


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 9, 2009)

Arch Linux+KDEmod on PC......rarely boot into it due to Windows 7 
Ubuntu 9.04 on Laptop.


----------



## gk2k (May 9, 2009)

@Disc_Junkie: lol when did windows xp became a linux distro ?????
 Ubuntu as my os at home and fedora core at col


----------



## Ecstasy (May 9, 2009)

I was using Fedora 10 until 2 weeks back..


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 9, 2009)

gk2k said:


> @Disc_Junkie: lol when did windows xp became a linux distro ?????
> Ubuntu as my os at home and fedora core at col



Sorry I meant to say which OSes I am using.


----------



## Dark Star (May 9, 2009)

Well I don't use one distro as most of you know 

Primary : Mandriva Cooker | Mandriva 2009.1 

Secondary : anyone what is better for testing and revewing for LFY .. Currently using Sabayon 4.1 KDE>. Darn Ubuntu didn't work well after installing fglrx..


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Dude, use the intel drivers for X.
> I get 30FPS at 1280x1024 with low details for textures. On windows its a lot less.


I'm not using Vesa. I'm using the Intel drivers only.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 9, 2009)

ico said:


> I'm not using Vesa. I'm using the Intel drivers only.


FPS on windows and Linux please.
Do you have 256MB RAM ?


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> FPS on windows and Linux please.
> Do you have 256MB RAM ?


Around ~40 @ 800*600px - all settings low & 16bit colour. RAM = 512MB.

Sadly no AGP/PCIe slot in the motherboard. My main PC died about 5 months ago.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 9, 2009)

Is direct rendering enabled?  (though i don't think the game wil run even in low setting with direct rendering disabled).
Post the output of:

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

Also how many FPS you get with glxgears?


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Is direct rendering enabled?  (though i don't think the game wil run even in low setting with direct rendering disabled).
> Post the output of:
> 
> ```
> ...


Direct Rendering is enabled. 

```
get fences failed: -1
param: 6, val: 0
direct rendering: Yes
```
And I get around 150fps with glxgears.


----------

